# Custom Billet Ashtrays



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I took the schematic from Unsafegraphic's billet ashtray and had some made for me.

Solid aluminum billet, anodized in black. They were fabricated my a company that makes parts for the military.

Here are pics of the four. We left some of the "machine" marks intact as it turned out pretty cool looking.

I "might" make 2 of them available for sale. Unfortunately they are NOT cheap. My cost for 4 of them is a little over $75 each... plus S/H... gulp.

What do you think of the finished product?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

They're gorgeous. I dig the machine marks in the rest area, but the ones in the bowl I don't really care for. The only real problem I see is the cost.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

These look very nice, Karl! :tu


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Those look incredible. Great work.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

they look cool indeed.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

pretty sweet looking ashtrays..


----------



## Elwin (Mar 7, 2010)

Good looking! Shame they couldn't be molded out of Phenolic or something along those lines to drop the price.


----------



## PerfectAshtray (May 29, 2009)

Definitely sweet QBall, but that is quite a hefty price for an ashtray. These things look pretty bad ass and very solid though and could be sweet for an outdoor deck or patio area.



Qball said:


> I took the schematic from Unsafegraphic's billet ashtray and had some made for me.
> 
> Solid aluminum billet, anodized in black. They were fabricated my a company that makes parts for the military.
> 
> ...


----------



## ducman (Feb 6, 2010)

Just wondering... what does everyone feel is a reasonable price for an aluminum ashtray?


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

I might have to see how hard it would be to make a casting mold for those. I might try to carve one out of wood for a base mold and try to cast it and see how it turns out. Nice part is, I can use old coke/beer cans to cast them. Maybe in a few weeks after finals are done I will give it a try, and if someone is really interested, maybe we could get one milled out of wood or plastic so I can use it for making a mold.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

those are really nice Karl!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Cost was high because there is s flat fee of $85 for anodizing, no matter how many pieces.

These pieces are big and large blocks of billet aluminum are not cheap

And then the programming and machine time.

Q


----------

